# Photo Illusion 2D to 3D



## illusion (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello all,
I run a small company and we are about to start selling some new software for Mac and PC that will allow people to print 3D and animated images with a regular photo inkjet printer. I would really like the feedback of some photographers and thought this might be the spot to ask. 

I would like you all to have a look at our site www.photo-illusion.com and specifically http://www.photo-illusion.com/homeillusion.html
Home Illusion specifically targets home computer and camera users and also allows for the loading of stereophotographs so that they may be printed in full color 3D with no glasses required. 

If you have a pair of anaglyph glasses the sample page has some photos I took of my wife in Daytona and Stone Mountain with my digital camera and then converted to 3D with Home Illusion. Please let me know some thoughts as we are prepring packaging now and want to get some feedback on what people think of the whole idea. Thank you so much for any help, we are a small company, only two of us and we are struggling to make this thing happen.



Wahn Raymer


----------

